# Mapquest sorta for PDA



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I have a palm pda and I was wondering if there is software out there that will work like mapquest does. You put in two addresses and it provides step by step directions. I know the database must be huge, but that is what SD cards are for. I have been searching and most of the stuff I find is for a GPS locator, I don't have one and do not plan on paying for one. So any suggestions?


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Do you have webaccess? I think the maps would be quite large and not fit on an SD card. You could access maps.google.com I would think.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't have internet access while driving in a car. If they can make software that can show you a map of where you are based on a GPS location why not based on an address?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You can use most GPS software without a GPS locator and it will show you the final destination.. it just won't give you real time driving directions. All you do is set your home to be the address your at and then map to whichever address is in the DB. it gives you a starting port and an ending point.

Also mapquest does give a PDA version - http://www.mapquest.com/pda/ - though this has no to and from address.

Another thing is if you get Avantgo this will allow you to sync the mapquest information of the non dumbed down PDA version directly to your PDA.


----------

